# Plow driver and sidewalk guys needed



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking for an experienced plow driver position for our V-plow equipped truck. Also looking for 3-4 experienced sidewalk guys/gals.

Rates vary,. Give us a call or fill out our online application at www.READYSNOWPLOW.com/ 708-534-8800

Call asap if interested


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Re: your website. What "certification" have your route managers achieved?


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Not sure of your question. Are you applying for a position?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

There was a spot on your page where you indicated "Our route managers are certified......"

My question is about that certification. What certification do they have? I'm not aware of any certifications in the snow biz to plow snow, nor one to achieve the rank of route manager. Can you clarify that for me please?


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Sawboy;2073040 said:


> There was a spot on your page where you indicated "Our route managers are certified......"
> 
> My question is about that certification. What certification do they have? I'm not aware of any certifications in the snow biz to plow snow, nor one to achieve the rank of route manager. Can you clarify that for me please?


Our managers get certification through SIMA.


----------

